# mustad liver hook



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

I was told about this hook while at bps last year. At the time I wasn't in the market for a ten dollar hook but, I wanting to give it a shot, getting tired of wrapping bait in pantyhose. as anyone used these hooks and if so how do you use them and what results did you get. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## catalac (Jan 13, 2010)

I have seen these refered to as shad gut hooks. honestly there would probably be a little advantage to use this hook when fishing with liver(assuming that is your bait of choice) but i think you will still have problems losing bait. my recomendation is to wrap your liver in thread. raid the wifes sewing kit and take a spool and each time you bait up wrap the thread around about 10-20 times and tie it off to your hook and it will serve its purpose.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Bought a couple a few years ago to try.
Tried one, and they've been in my tackle box (unused) since then.

The thread suggestion would be a better option IMO. The liver hooks don't hold liver all that well.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Instead of wasting your money on them hooks, buy yourself a cast net and use shad for bait. It stays on the hook alot better, and catches bigger channel cats.


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

livers are always a little difficult to keep on the hook but i have found if you keep them ice cold they stay pretty good. but a even better method is to lay them out on a cookie sheet in direct sunlight for 6-8hrs. they get a kinda of crust on the side exposed to the sun, but stiil retain alot of the blood in the rest of the liver. its like you are semi-cooking them which makes them a little tougher. after taking them out of the sun put them back in a plastic container and keep them cold till using them. they will stay usable in the frig for weeks like this.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Liver is messy and over-rated. Go catch some chubs out of a creek and use em for cut bait or throw a cast net around a marina or spillway and load up on shad for cutbait. You will catch bigger fish


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

negs said:


> livers are always a little difficult to keep on the hook but i have found if you keep them ice cold they stay pretty good. but a even better method is to lay them out on a cookie sheet in direct sunlight for 6-8hrs. they get a kinda of crust on the side exposed to the sun, but stiil retain alot of the blood in the rest of the liver. its like you are semi-cooking them which makes them a little tougher. after taking them out of the sun put them back in a plastic container and keep them cold till using them. they will stay usable in the frig for weeks like this.


When I use to use livers, we would do that but on both sides of the liver and coat them with garlic powder. Like stated before. Shad or creek chubs or cut sunfish is the way to go. You will catch more fish and they will be of better quality.


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

debatable i've caught plenty of 10lb+ channels on livers imo all depends on the night. i've had nights when livers out fished cut/live bait and vice versa.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Get some dip bait or something with Dip Tubes. That stays on the hook well but if you want to get bigger fish I'd use shad, shiners, or gills. Those are good. Hook wise. I like Gamakatsu. Great sharp hook. I usually use for Channels 3/0s but use 5/0s when there are bigger fish hitting. Hope this helps.


----------

